# Central MA 30 player D&D Siege Game



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

Saturday, September 22nd

Starts at Midnight, Play all night

Part of the Rising Phoenix Game's LOCK IN (Game all night)

$20.00, includes pizza and games

Featurning the 3.5 SIEGE Game. There are 30 slots, we have 15 left. Feel free to PM for more details.

Directions to the store are at www.risingphoenixgames.com


----------

